# A vrea, a voi, a vroi



## anto33

Participând la un alt post pe acest forum, consultând DEX on-line şi vazând şi alte discuţii pe internet, am realizat că în limba română există trei verbe *"a vrea", "a voi", "a vroi"*, mai mult sau mai puţin cu acelaşi semnificat. Indreptarul ortografic, ortoepic şi de punctuaţie al limbii române nu spune nimic despre "a vroi" iar mie mi se pare că sună forţat. Ce ziceţi de o discuţie pe această temă? 
Salutări


----------



## anto33

Toate formele verbelor *a vrea* şi *a voi*, luate separat, sunt corecte. Sunt însă _neliterare_ formele hibride, rezultate din contopirea anumitor forme ale celor două verbe, ca: 
A vroi (< a vrea+ a voi)
Vroi (< vreau+voi)
Vroiesc (< vreau+voiesc)
Vroieşti (< vrei+voieşti)
Vroieşte (< vrei+voieşte)
Vroim (< vrem+voim)
Vroiţi (< vreţi+voiţi)
Vroiesc (< vor+voiesc)
Vroiam (< vream+voiam). Forma corectă la indicativ imperfect persoana întâi a verbului a vrea este _vream_, nu vroiam.
Vroii (< vrui+voii)
Am vroit (< am vrut+am voit)
Vroisem (< vrusesem+voisem)

_Sursa: „Îndreptar ortografic,ortoepic şi de punctuaţie al limbii române"- Gh. Constantinescu-Dobridor, Editura Lucman,2004._


----------



## beenni

‘A vrea’ şi ‘a voi’ sunt doua verbe distincte şi în acelaşi timp foarte asemănătoare. Ca semnificat sunt aproximativ identice. Ca provenienţă nu. “A vrea” vine din latinescul _volo_ pe când ‘a voi’, deşi suscită încă polemici, este majoritar acceptat ca având origine slavă (cf: _voliti_, după DEX).

  Atât verbul ‘a vrea’ cât şi ‘a voi’ au conjugări complete (nu sunt defective).
  1. Din probabile raţiuni fonetice, însă, verbul ‘a vrea’ implică unele probleme cum ar fi conjugarea la indicativ imperfect ‘eu vream’, ‘tu vreai’, ‘el vrea’. Deşi formele există sunt considerate arhaice sau regionale. Limba modernă le-a înlocuit cu formele de imperfect ale verbului _a voi : _‘eu voiam’, ‘tu voiai’, ‘el voia’. Aceasta conjugare este în conformitate cu standardul Academiei.

  2.Verbul _a voi _este, fără nici o îndoială, un verb regulat de conjugarea a IV-a, cu sufix incoativ _–esc_, la prezent. Ex: ‘eu voiesc’, ‘tu voieşti’, ‘el voieşte’, etc.

  A se ţie cont de un fapt. În limba noastră, tandemul _a vrea – a voi _(îmi permit să folosesc _tandem _dat fiind că avem de-a face cu o pereche oarecum inseparabilă de cuvinte) este şi auxiliar. Pentru a forma viitorul, avem nevoie de prezentul verbului ‘a vrea’ plus infinitivul verbului de conjugat. Lucrurile nu stau chiar aşa, dar uneori a fi foarte consecvent înseamnă a face lucrurile să pară şi mai nebuloase decât sunt ; optez şi eu pentru folosirea voit inadvertentă a sintagmei *prezentul verbului ‘a vrea’*. Care este problema cu care ne confruntăm aici ? 3. Acest prezent al verbului _a vrea_, este de fapt o conjugare hibridă a verbului _a voi _(fără sufixul incoativ de prezent -esc) şi _a vrea. _Singurele persoane unde este lesne de recunoscut verbul _a voi _este ‘eu voi’ şi singura formă unde putem lesne recunoaşte verbul _a vrea _este ‘ei, ele vor’.

  4. Dincolo de acestea, există foarte multe creaţii pe care cu toţii le cunoaştem şi le utilizăm mai mult sau mai puţin frecvent. Una dintre ele, şi ea hibridă, ‘eu vroiam’, etc. ajunge să fie folosită chiar şi în mediile de comunicaţie. Mai rare sunt ‘eu vroiesc’ sau ‘a vroi’, etc. Orice ar fi, doar punctele 1. 2. 3. sunt corecte. A nu se ezita, aşadar !


----------



## Claudiopolis

beenni said:


> Atât verbul ‘a vrea’ cât şi ‘a voi’ au conjugări complete (nu sunt defective).
> 1. Din probabile raţiuni fonetice, însă, verbul ‘a vrea’ implică unele probleme cum ar fi conjugarea la indicativ imperfect ‘eu vream’, ‘tu vreai’, ‘el vrea’. Deşi formele există sunt considerate arhaice sau regionale. *Limba modernă le-a înlocuit cu formele de imperfect ale verbului a voi : ‘eu voiam’, ‘tu voiai’, ‘el voia’.* Aceasta conjugare este în conformitate cu standardul Academiei.



In practică se foloseşte la fel de des, dacă nu mai des, forma: 'eu vroiam', 'tu vroiai', 'el vroia' chiar dacă nu este corectă din punct de vedere academic.


----------

